# am I going about it right??



## tosomos (Sep 24, 2014)

Goodday alll,
I wouldn't mind some advise pls.

I am a procurement and supply chain professional within oil and gas sector with 5years+ experience.

I am very much interested in pursuing similar roles in canada (I actually have 2 siblings in calgary who have encouraged me to pursue a career there)

I am presently in the uk where I was working with British Petroleum UK while completing my masters degree in Operation and Supply Chain Management (Oil and Gas specialization) though I also have 3 prior years of procurement roles in a conglomerate with oil and gas portfolios back in my home country, Nigeria.

I should be coming over to canada next month on a multiple entry visiting visa howbeit with a keen eye of possibly relocating and working (temporarily or permanently, whichever option is appropriate as I still plan on returning to my home country some time in the future).

So I intend to secure a job during my visit and subsequently process TFW or related visa status that will allow me to stay and work in canada. My main aim is to work for some years and head back home.

Any ideas on whether am going about things the wrong/right way. All suggestions will be appreciated.


----------

